# Mini poodle breeder in the Northeast



## LuciLuciJr (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi all - 

As with many people, our companies have shifted to working entirely remote, and due to that, we would like to add a new addition to our household. I understand the waitlists for a lot of these breeders will probably be years+ long by now, but we would like to begin the search and potentially add our names to a waitlist. 

With that said, does anybody have any recommendations for reputable mini poodle breeders in the Northeast (we are based in central MA). We also wouldn't mind making a trip out of it and driving/not bound to the New England. While I would love a red or apricot colored mini poodle, we're open to any color! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

Until some other folks drop by, there's a Breeder List I'll direct you to, in case you haven't seen it. 

Not knowing how familiar you are with choosing a breeder, proper health testing of the breeding parents is recommended as a top of the list item. All the resources for that info is also available in the List. 

Use the Poodle Club links (not all listed fyi) to find their breeder referral folks and don't skip the multistate listings or you'll miss some good ones. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Look at Eriand on Long Island. There are members here with Eriand pups and my mom has an Eriand apricot mpoo bred by the current owner's mother.


----------

